# Flatbands solid boardcuts - Awesome!



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Did a trade with Mr Flatband and I am very impressed, he sent me a curly maple solid boardcut and sent it with one of his cupped pouches (specifically made for 3/8th steel as I requested)

The craftsmanship as you would expect is flawless, The finish is amazing and it shoots like a dream. I usually dont shoot such wide forked frames but this one was great.

Very comfortable and solid boardcut, If you want some quality shooters hit flatband up, He will not dissappoint!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Ooooooo... so shiny!
Gary's stuff is awesome!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I agree wholeheartly! -- Tex


----------

